# Problems with goat milk fudge recipes



## kricklewood (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

We're trying to sell goat milk fudge but I'm having a problem keeping consistent textures between the various flavours.  We do maple cinnamon, chocolate and peanut butter.  Maple cinnamon works out consistently but the other two come out soft more often than not.  I've tried bring the temp higher on these (240 instead of 235) thinking that might help but so far no luck.  

Any suggestions would be appreciated.  

Thanks!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Mar 5, 2012)

I've made it in the past and for me it was the recipe over the temp. that made a difference. No matter what it was still a bit softer than normal fudge. I think it's just the nature of the beast. It's delicious either way, but I understand how you want it to be firm rather than soft. Kinda doesn't look as good when it melts all over the package 

Also, are you sure you are legally allowed to sell a product with goat milk in it? (I'm assuming it's milk from your own goats, correct?) Even though it's cooked, it's still got milk in it and I'd be careful selling anything that you didn't have proper licensing for. It could end in disaster.


----------



## hcppam (Mar 5, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> I've made it in the past and for me it was the recipe over the temp. that made a difference. No matter what it was still a bit softer than normal fudge. I think it's just the nature of the beast. It's delicious either way, but I understand how you want it to be firm rather than soft. Kinda doesn't look as good when it melts all over the package
> 
> Also, are you sure you are legally allowed to sell a product with goat milk in it? (I'm assuming it's milk from your own goats, correct?) Even though it's cooked, it's still got milk in it and I'd be careful selling anything that you didn't have proper licensing for. It could end in disaster.


I was going to ask if it was legal too?  I have woman who wants to buy milk from me and I told her I could only sell it to her for cosmetic use soap, milk bath ex... and she had to sign a paper acknowledging that it is not for human or animal consumption.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Mar 6, 2012)

I did that for a guy who I sold milk to for his bottle baby. Made him and his wife sign it. Sure, it was only a gallon, but still....milk laws are crazy and they are enforced!


----------



## hcppam (Mar 6, 2012)

Got my papers from ADGA it had a goat milk fudge recipe in it. I'll let you know. LOL


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=26607#p26607


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 7, 2012)

lol, I was wanting to give you that recipe (the one that Rolls shared), but was unsure how she would feel about me giving out her recipe for you to sell.

It's an awesome recipe!  It makes excellent fudge.

I tiried it with a couple spoonfuls of "marshmellow fluff (from the jar), it was NICE.


----------

